# Knit or Crochet?



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

One of my 2010 goals is to learn to knit and/or crochet. I'm wondering if there's a reason to choose one over the other. Is one easier to teach oneself than another? As a child I learned the very basics of knitting but, I can't recall one whit of it now  So, essentially I'm starting from the very beginning and know how to do absolutely nothing with either one at this point. Suggestions for which I should choose to start with, and reasons why, are much appreciated :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

As a crochet/knitter, I think that crochet would be easier only that if you make a mistake it is very easy to correct. I find both to be very relaxing and gratifying. There may be tutorials online that will give you the basics and help get you started.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Leslie, The person to ask is Lina. Remember a while ago she posted some really beautiful scarves and wraps she knitted.
I would love to learn to knit also. Hopefully Lina will see this thread and give us some good advice.:tea:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I find crocheting very complicated. I can't seem to figure out where to put the hook back into the line. I do like to knit, but I haven't done it in ages and I'm not very good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't done either in years. Years ago I loved to do both but I did find crocheting more enjoyable. Maybe because it was less cumbersome; you only have one small crochet hook versus two knitting needles. I had 2 kids at the time and would sometimes have to toss my project to the side in a split second. Good luck Leslie. Makes me want to get out the yarn and think of a project to tackle.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well as a person who has done and does both one expertly and the other just so so, croquet is by the far the easiest. I am a lefty but taught myself both from books to do both right-handed. In fact, crochet is perfect for a left-handed person. It is fast, simple, and if you make a mistake, you just pull out and go back over.

Now with knit, it is cumbersome for me, goes awfully slow unless working with large needles and bulky yarns, and if you drop a stitch or make a mistake, well it is nearly impossible to fix easily. I have had to start over. It takes forever to knit a scarf; but you can crochet one in an evening.

Yet, knitted items are softer to the touch. Crochet never has the same softness as knit. It just depends on ones patience. I crochet baby blankets and knit scarfs. I knitted a toddlers poncho with hood using baby yarn and swore never to do another knitted piece that large again--just takes too long.

However I am thinking about knitting Rosie a bulky sweater; but will probably sew her a coat instead.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, what a timely post! I too was looking into knitting just this afternoon. A friend of mine knits beautiful scarves and sells them for a fixed price and donates the entire proceeds to a charity she volunteers at. She has knitted tons of beautiful scarves over the years and gave all the money she made to the charity. I really admire her dedication and generous heart.

I think Carolina would have great tips and recommendations for knitting. She makes such beautiful pieces. I would be interested to hear from her as well.

In the meantime, here is one of the websites I liked.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

When I had surgery on my foot and had to stay off my feet I decided I would knit a scarf for my grandson. I remembered how to do a regular knit stitch that my mother taught me when I was a child. She never taught me how to cast on so I learned to do it from you tube. I still haven't finished that scarf and I have no idea how to remove it from the needles if I ever do so I guess I will have to go back to you-tube for that also. Good luck Leslie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm left-handed and learned to crochet from my grandmother when I was a child. It isn't as versatile as knitting but so much easier. There are now lots of online tutorials to get you started. I tried knitting once and gave up! I have crocheted hats, baby blankets, afghans, and scarves. I made each of my grandchildren a blanket when they were born and the five year old will not sleep without hers! So, it was worth every stitch.......lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

There are some cds for your computer which show you how to knit or crochet, or you can go on YouTube and see some also. Knitting and Crocheting are coming back in popularity, with knitting shops giving classes, etc. The thing here is the yarns at most shops are more expensive. If you want to give it a try and purchase some moderately priced yarn at places like WalMart you may see some quick knit pre packaged kits which are fun to look at and you can actually make hats, scarves, etc., by winding the yarn around the loom instead of using knitting needles. 
Have to agree "fixing" mistakes will be easier with Crochet. I am a beginning knitter and think it is more difficult but I think you can take it further also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I learned to knit when I was about five from my aunt, who loved to do it. Though I made many, many things over the years I found that crocheting was much better suited to my temperament because it goes so much faster. As I said, I recently found a bag of yarn and a partially finished crochet project for somebody's baby. Of course that baby might be twenty years old by now, who knows.

Interesting. I'm left handed also and I learned to knit from my left handed (forced in school to write righty) aunt. I knit right handed and crochet left handed. Go figure that one out. I also iron right handed and when forced to do it lefty, it feels so awkward.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, I think you need to try both and see which one you prefer. For me it was crochet.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, I don't mean to hijack your thread but just curious......Would any of our Havs go for this? ound:

http://www.agoodyarn.net/PT_Helmet.htm


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Lucille & Geri~ I appreciate your comparison as to how fast a project can be done. One thing I really do not have much of when it comes to crafty things is patience. I'm always after the finished product rather than the process. I would really like to find a hobby that I enjoy the process of, more so than eagerly rushing to the "finish line". I'm envious of my friends who cross-stitch, knit, etc. because they find the process relaxing and comforting.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I much prefer crochet because it is easier and faster. Have you thought about needlepoint? That is also easy and there are many things you can do. I like it because as long as I stay in the lines with the right color I don't have to count, lol. Cross-stitching is easy too Leslie. Just stitch the x on the pre-printed pattern. Good luck!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ I've done cross-stitching, needlepoint, embroidery, most every kind of hand sewing craft but, I find I don't really enjoy the process. I always find myself tense and wanting to just get it done. I need to find "the" thing that I like enough that I don't care if I ever get it done but just love doing it. Make sense?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Carole~ I've done cross-stitching, needlepoint, embroidery, most every kind of hand sewing craft but, I find I don't really enjoy the process. I always find myself tense and wanting to just get it done. I need to find "the" thing that I like enough that I don't care if I ever get it done but just love doing it. Make sense?


that is exactly why my friend needlepoints Christmas ornaments---small & quick etc


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Leslie, I love to do counted cross stitch. I love the whole process but I still am always anxious to finish even though it is enjoyable to me because I am anxious to see the finished project.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I never learned to knit,but I often found patterns for cute things that were knitted.

I am a crochet person and I love it! I learned it young from my Grama and later taught her stitches and the abbrev. so she could make something from a pattern.

Often times I find people can crochet a single or a double stitch but have no idea what they are doing,what it is called and the abbev. for them resulting in the inability to actual follow a pattern. Crocheting is fun and goes pretty quickly(depending on the skill level and project chosen)...but I think you should try both Leslie! One will appeal to you more then the other!:thumb:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hi I know both but I tend to find more patterns I like knitting.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for coming into this late! I do indeed both knit and crochet but infinitely prefer knitting to crochet. Perhaps because I learned it first? Crochet is indeed a heck of a lot faster than knitting and you can get an end product more quickly, BUT I do find knit items a lot more beautiful and wearable. Of course, that is so up to each individual and you just have to see what YOU like best. If you don't have much of an idea as to patterns, check out ravelry.com and sign up! They have THOUSANDS of patterns available and/or in their database that you can go through and search through! You can look a just knit or just crochet items as well to see what you like best. Not to mention all the knitting/crocheting help you can find on there!

As far as how fast it is to learn, I first learned to knit about 15 years ago or so with my mom. I never really did much with it and forgot all about it until about 5 years ago when I wanted to make myself a scarf. From there I took about a year or so of a break and only REALLY started knitting again *seriously* in the late Summer of 2008. So really after those first 2-3 scarves it went pretty quickly. In the last year I've accomplished a lot of things that I couldn't have done as of 2 years ago for sure... and a year isn't that long when you look at all that you can make! Here are some items I've made with the date they were made:

This is the first scarf I made back when I first started picking up knitting again about 5 years ago:









I made this hat for a friend in 2006 during my lull knitting period:









This was in 2007 (I had only made one baby hat between this baby sweater and the hat you see up above):









These gloves marked the start of my knitting frenzy a year ago in Nov. 2008:









These following items were all made within the last year.

December 2008









February 2009









May 2009









August 2009









November 2009









And I have a lot more if you're interested in my flickr account. Just click here to check out a whole bunch more pictures!

And if you need any help (should you decide on knitting) just let me know! I'm not a pro or anything but I can try to help.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you should try both also. I got some yarn, a hook, and some needles ~ and the needles are packed in a box. I never could get the hang of those darn needles and didn't enjoy it, but would still like to learn how!! I love to crochet and my grandsons came home from the hospital in a baby afghan that didn't take long to finish. I enjoyed the process thinking about a baby being wrapped in something I had made. Go for it...it just takes practice. It's a good feeling to see something you made while watching TV or riding in a car. Good luck.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want something fast try the Knifty Knitter looms they do let you make darling things, knitted, and quick. Be sure and look at the finished product, you will be surprised. You can find them in most WalMarts or craft stores. Here is one link.
http://www.loomroom.com/free-knitting-loom-patterns.html


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the opinions and encouragement. You're right, I should give both a try to come up with my final decision. I'm thinking I'll probably start w/crocheting since many of you say it goes faster.

Lina~ Your projects are gorgeous! How do you decide what to make? One of my big challenges is "choosing"; which project, which color, which material to use, etc., etc. I do well if there's only a few choices. I get overwhelmed when there's a lot. A perfect example of this happened yesterday. I went to Joann's Fabrics because all of the yarn was on sale. I started walking up and down the aisles looking at bin after bin of beautiful yarns, couldn't decide which one I liked best and wanted to buy, so I walked out empty-handed  

What do you recommend as a starter project? Hat? Scarf? Socks? Coasters? Doilies? 

Flynn~ I did see those and wondered if they'd be a good investment and give me decent finished products. I tend to be skeptical when it comes to things that look too good to be true, and the claims I read on their packaging definitely fit that category. Besides, somehow it seems like "cheating" ound:

I overheard some folks talking about knitting machines yesterday in the store. Do you have any experience w/them? Anyone think they're something worth me looking into?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, I learned to do both as a child from a very old aunt. I wish I had the patience to stay with it, but I didn’t then and know I would not now. Everything I made was always half done no matter how large or small. I love the pieces that I have from different relatives, they are works of art.

Good luck and enjoy the adventure.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks so much for the opinions and encouragement. You're right, I should give both a try to come up with my final decision. I'm thinking I'll probably start w/crocheting since many of you say it goes faster.
> 
> Lina~ Your projects are gorgeous! How do you decide what to make? One of my big challenges is "choosing"; which project, which color, which material to use, etc., etc. I do well if there's only a few choices. I get overwhelmed when there's a lot. A perfect example of this happened yesterday. I went to Joann's Fabrics because all of the yarn was on sale. I started walking up and down the aisles looking at bin after bin of beautiful yarns, couldn't decide which one I liked best and wanted to buy, so I walked out empty-handed
> 
> ...


You are right, anything quick and fast leaves you feeling you have not put your best into it The knitters I know who do the most beautiful work have paid their dues, learned and get the speed from practice and much practice. I think this is true of crochet or knitting. I think a scarf is easiest to start in both mediums. I did some beautiful ones with Lion Brand fun fur, you can use it with a regular medium weight yarn and a simple stitch for row after row. It helps you to do this and you have something to wear.

I also found a beautiful ruffled crochet scarf, free pattern, on Lion Brand yarn site. I did this last year for my daughter and it turned out very well. (Lion Brand also has free crochet patterns).

Hope this helps. I will be anxious to see what you do, please post it, this is a fun link. You know you can also knit/crochet some great doggie sweaters, etc and even a small bed, felted. hoto:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well if you want relaxing, try needlepoint. I have needlepoint framed from my mother and grandmother and mine waiting to be framed (very expensive). I have a piece in the stand now that I only work on in the winter months in the mornings when the light comes in the window just right. It relaxes me, is soothing and I have no desire to finish. When I was young, I bought cheap pieces and would stay up all night just to get the piece done--then I began to see the process. I am meticulus (sp) about keeping all stitches going in the same direction and all ends hidden so that they can't be found. It is like how can I make this piece perfect. Maybe I will only work an inch or so in the morning; but that inch or so will be the perfect inch. Course you have to have the finest yarns and the finest canvass to work on--not for the beginner to start out on--but to work toward. Also not for a puppy to play at your feet with.

Another thing to think about--Rosie loves to grab the yarn and run with it. That's the reason, I think I will sew her a coat instead of knitting one.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I need to find "the" thing that I like enough that I don't care if I ever get it done but just love doing it. Make sense?


How about grooming a long-coated small dog? Just kidding.

Seriously, Leslie, have you considered learning to play a musical instrument? Piano? Guitar?

Knitting is #2 on my list of hobbies to get to. Carolina inspired me. I knit a chunky blue sweater many years ago, but never wore it. I would like to learn how to make socks and beautiful gloves/fingerless gloves someday!


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

With crocheting I have a tension problem. All my work ends up in a tight ball. I love to knit - I have knit sweaters, scarves, etc. I am now into knitting dish cloths - small projects and usable at any time of the year. Both crafts are relaxing.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I knit and crochet but haven't made anything in years. The last thing I worked on was a baby blanket (knitted) for Josh when I was pregnant. He's 12. It's still in my bag, I never finished it. My Grandmother taught me to crochet, my Mom taught me to knit. I've been thinking about starting to knit again. Maybe I'll make Izzy a sweater. Has anyone knitted a sweater for their Hav?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I find that when you're first learning that it's easier to pick a project and THEN buy the yarn that you need for it so you don't get overwhelmed. Also, after you learn how to knit or crochet with even tension, you should go to an actual yarn shop to buy your yarn. The stuff at Joann's is nice for learning on but there is so much more yummy yarn out there to get your hands on!

Oh and as far as a first project, a nice flat rectangle (like a scarf) is great. Knitting in the round can be difficult at first and it's better if you're comfortable with actually making the stitches before you attempt a hat or socks. Dishcloths are also great starter projects as you'll use them a lot and they can have mistakes in them without you feeling self-conscious about them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie, what did you decide? Have you started? 

This thread inspired me again to just get going. I have knit before, many years ago. I have started learning to crochet and am also knitting. Scarves for both.  I am really having fun! 

I think in some ways crochet is easier - only one hook to hold onto (vs. 2 knitting needles), but in some ways it is harder - the movements, the yarn wrapping, multiple movements for each "stitch".....

I think I will keep up with both!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane~ I decided on crochet for no particular reason other than my mother had an old crochet hook she gave me ound: I haven't started a project yet, just making swatches to get used to it and to work on correct tension. So far, so good! :thumb:

Glad to know someone else is learning along with me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to say I started knitting again too. This thread inspired me then there was an article in the local paper about the high school knitting club making teddy bears for kids in Haiti. I finished knitting my first one now I just have to sew it and stuff it. They're so cute. My DS wants one for Valentine's day. I better get off the compuer and get knitting.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am getting the bug too. Thinking of a throw for my family room. Undecided on crocheting or knitting. Just want something loose and snuggly (probably crochet)

Marianne, hope you post some pictures.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a knitter. Because my grandmother was left handed she could not teach my mother to crochet, therefore I don't crochet either. I used to like to make throws, but it was difficult to find knitting patterns for them. Most patterns are for crocheting.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mraymo said:


> I knit and crochet but haven't made anything in years. The last thing I worked on was a baby blanket (knitted) for Josh when I was pregnant. He's 12. It's still in my bag, I never finished it. My Grandmother taught me to crochet, my Mom taught me to knit. I've been thinking about starting to knit again. Maybe I'll make Izzy a sweater. Has anyone knitted a sweater for their Hav?


I have knitted many sweaters for Mollie n Bailey. I knit and crochet. I learned both when I was 7 from my Grandma. I love both but find myself knitting more since I find more patterns.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leah said:


> I'm a knitter. Because my grandmother was left handed she could not teach my mother to crochet, therefore I don't crochet either. I used to like to make throws, but it was difficult to find knitting patterns for them. Most patterns are for crocheting.


So not true! There are a *ton* of knitting patterns for throws or anything else! Where are you looking for patterns?

For all the knitters and crocheters out there, I would STRONGLY encourage you to join Ravelry (ravelry.com). It's a great source for patterns with an amazing search engine. And, if you like, it's a great place to make friends and find people with an interest in kntiting/crocheting. In addition, they also have amazing people to help you with patterns or any problems you might have! If you join, be sure to add me as a friend! I'll be happy to show you the ropes and help you out in any way I can. I'm Havnknitlover there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm ready !! Had to bring DH to the airport this morning so passing by Michaels I stopped in and picked up yarn (8 skeins to start). So this thread was a real motivator for me. Haven't decided on a pattern yet. I just want something loose as my 3 like to scurry on their nap place for about 10 minutes before deciding where to lay down. Loose knit/crochet I think might be more forgiving should they decide it will be my new throw. Now if I ever actually do take the yarn out of the bag and get going.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

Lina said:


> So not true! There are a *ton* of knitting patterns for throws or anything else! Where are you looking for patterns?


This was thirty years ago when the main source of patterns were books. I haven't looked since then because until last couple years I worked 60-70 hours a week and sleep took priority over knitting.

I will look at the Internet site you recommended and other sites. I'm getting tired of surfing the Internet and would like to get some knitting done before arthritis sets in.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay, Marianne, Leslie and Sharlene! Post photos of your first projects here!

I just finished a scarf in single crochet which was super fast and easy:









And a knitted scarf...just plain old garter stitch to get back into the swing of things:









I'm working on a ribbed hat now to learn how to get used to circular knitting needles. 

The boys are just so naughty when the yarn comes out! They attack it. Lots of "grab and run" kinds of incidents around here!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Those are beautiful, Jane! Funny about the grab and run incidents. The problem here is Tori feels neglected when I'm practicing and tries to get in my lap. If I ignore her she starts pawing at the yarn, hook, my hands, etc. until I stop and give her the attention she feels she deserves.

You've upped the ante now, I guess I really need to get into high gear. I did finally buy some yarn I like (not the ugly "practice" stuff I already had) and am hoping to make a matching scarf and hat. Hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Woohoo, Jane! You did a great job on both of those! Very nice. 

And don't worry, you can train them out of that! Kubrick and Hitch don't even dare touch my yarn... they know better by now! 

Oh and I'm so glad to see you came onto Ravelry. That site is like my second home now, LOL!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Leslie and Carolina! 

Leslie, Scout is also "jealous" of my knitting and tries to sit on my yarn and work like Tori. He eventually gives up though. I am glad Lincoln had some rudimentary training when he was a pup and still remembers "DROP IT!" since he is the worst grab-and-run offender. 

There must be something great about the smell or texture of yarn? Very appealing to Havs?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

earfax said:


> I have knitted many sweaters for Mollie n Bailey. I knit and crochet. I learned both when I was 7 from my Grandma. I love both but find myself knitting more since I find more patterns.


could you share any patterns for the sweaters for Mollie & Bailey? If you have photos of them in the sweaters would love to see them...thanks


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jane said:


> Thanks, Leslie and Carolina!
> 
> Leslie, Scout is also "jealous" of my knitting and tries to sit on my yarn and work like Tori. He eventually gives up though. I am glad Lincoln had some rudimentary training when he was a pup and still remembers "DROP IT!" since he is the worst grab-and-run offender.
> 
> There must be something great about the smell or texture of yarn? Very appealing to Havs?


LOL. The dogs are learning a whole new meaning of "leave it" and how serious a command. Jane, your scarves are great !!! This weekend I had my G-daughter and I got her started on a scarf. I was hoping she didn't lose her patience and give up and she didn't. She is pretty proud of her whole 4" of scarf she accomplished. It's a little "wavy" but I give her credit and much praise.

My project is off to a BAD start. I stopped at Michaels Thursday and bought 8 skeins. Today's paper they have it on sale. :frusty: Michaels does not honor prior purchase/sales guarantee. BUT !!!!! They no longer have one of the colors I got and don't plan on restocking it. Much to my dismay, but all is not lost, it was my first section and I do have enough to make it my last section. Wasn't what I had planned on but it could be worse. I have about 16 inches done of my 70 inch throw.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sharlene, I'm impressed you started with such a large project! Wow! I can't wait to see it. Take some photos of it in progress!

Here's a hat I just finished tonight for my 11-year old son. I had some problems with it towards the end, but it was a "learning experience"!










Marianne? Photos?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> LOL. The dogs are learning a whole new meaning of "leave it" and how serious a command.


I must clarify that I was teasing. I tell them to leave it and for the most part they do with sad puppy dog eyes. But then I'm moving along and find a section of yarn that's wet, hmm? It's starting to get some length to it so it's going to be more difficult for puppies to cuddle.

Jane, I used to crochet and knit years back. It's been a long while so it felt very ackward at first. The first few rows I had to keep tearing stitches out...but eventually it all came back. It really is a simple pattern (shell stitch) just lots and lots of it.

I'm finishing up my last color in the pattern then I will take a pic because of the rest of it will all be repeat (minus the linen color that is no longer available).


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, this is what I have done. This pattern will be repeated throughout the throw. The next color will be the cream, then black, etc. It will end in the linen color. I'm pretty boring and go for the neutrals. I will put tassels on each end. Multi???? or solid???? Suggestions?










Close up so you can the stitch (shell stitch).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous, Sharlene! I love that shell stitch. Honestly, after seeing what you ladies are creating, I just may have to go hide mine in a hole. Or, better yet, tear it apart and start over w/a new conviction and a little hands-on help from one of my sewing/quilting/knitting/crocheting girlfriends. :biggrin1: 

I CAN DO THIS!!! eace:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sharlene, that is absolutely beautiful! I love how complex the crochet stitches look. Leslie, no hiding! I am so thankful for knitting/crocheting videos YouTube - without them, it would be too hard to learn this just from diagrams in books. I have trouble deciphering those!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are doing great! :cheer2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Sharlene, that is absolutely beautiful! I love how complex the crochet stitches look. Leslie, no hiding! I am so thankful for knitting/crocheting videos YouTube - without them, it would be too hard to learn this just from diagrams in books. I have trouble deciphering those!


:doh: YouTube! Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome job ladies. I have been knitting very basic scarves and purses (fold a scarf, sew the sides and voila, it's a purse, LOL) for 20 years on/off but never bothered advancing my skills. Until about 6 weeks ago. My oh my, I can't stop knitting!!! With Carolina's help I got into all kinds of great sites and am loving every second of it. Here are a few things I recently made.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

And a few more...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

earfax said:


> I have knitted many sweaters for Mollie n Bailey. I knit and crochet. I learned both when I was 7 from my Grandma. I love both but find myself knitting more since I find more patterns.


Do you have a pattern for the sweaters for Mollie & Bailey? I would love to try one, have lots of yarn!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maryam....that pink and green sweater !!!! All of your projects are amazing. That sweater makes me want another baby...and we know that won't happen. Beautiful.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking out this thread, Beautiful work ladies


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are gorgeous, Maryam! I want to advance my skills to ... to where you and Carolina are!!!

I am making progress slowly. Since I want to do both crocheting and knitting, I alternate between the two. I am crocheting a hat now with the leftover yarn from the handwarmers I just knit


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What are you all knitters/crocheters new and old up to? I have just finished a sweater that I'm in love with! It was a pain to make as I had to modify it a ton from the original pattern, but it turned out wonderful, so I'm really happy with it. 










I love the buttons I chose for it too!










Update the thread with your own projects!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous !! I love the buttons too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow ladies you are doing so good. When this thread started, I got out my knitting needles for a day and decided not to. But you are an inspiration. I have a new gbaby on the way, would like the pattern for the booties.


----------

